# What is the best monitor calibration device?



## vd853 (Jun 30, 2010)

I need a good one for pp. Please suggest one for a hobbyist and a professional. I might get the best one if affordable. Also, do these things calibrate for normal brightness, contrast, exposure, etc? Thanks.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 30, 2010)

vd853
Take a look at the google link I have posted. This may keep you busy for a while. 

Google


----------



## dhilberg (Jul 1, 2010)

vd853 said:


> I need a good one for pp. Please suggest one for a hobbyist and a professional. I might get the best one if affordable. Also, do these things calibrate for normal brightness, contrast, exposure, etc? Thanks.



I use the Spyder 3 Pro. Works great.



pbelarge said:


> vd853
> Take a look at the google link I have posted. This may keep you busy for a while.
> 
> Google



I think he's asking for specifics there smart alek. He's probably already done a Google search and found himself lost in the results.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 1, 2010)

Spyder is the best IMO.


----------



## KmH (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm real partial to X-Rite's products. I use the i1 Display 2, myself. 
X-Rite - i1Display 2 Colorimeter Monitor Profile - EODIS2 - B&H

I don't do my own printing so I don't need a spectrophotometer to profile both monitors and printes/scanners, like X-Rite's ColorMunki:

X-Rite - ColorMunki Photo Color Management Solution - CMUNPH -

Actually, you are not calibrating a monitor, you are profiling a monitor.

How well that profiling can be done depends on the display technology your monitor uses, be it TN (Twisted Nematic), IPS (In-Plane Switching), or PVA (Patterned Vertical alignment), and the range of adjustments your particular monitor allows.


----------

